# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Попса Жорэса до Кобордо

## Архимаг

В институте я писал попсу (музыку и слова) для самодеятельного ансамбля.
К сожалению, они играли на свадьбах в деревнях (меня там не было), магнитофона у них не было или не хотели записывать...
Потом это лет 40 валялось в столе...
Наконец я вышел на пенсию (ну правда еще годик поработаю просто чтобы скопить запас), скачал Кубейс (программа для писания музыки на компьютере) и НАЧАЛ ПИСАТЬ САМ.
Поскольку в институте в группе была девушка певица, все мои песни (ну есть редкие исключения) написаны для женского вокала.
Я поспрашивал, студенток муз ВУЗов, они согласились брать недорого за озвучивание.

Увы, кубейс оказалась настолько сложная программа, что я по сути освоил только как барабаны писать и синтезатор.
Пришлось просить помощи гитариста (он же сделал окончательное сведение в кубейс)

Итак, первая сделанная песня - пока выкладываю инструментальный вариант (не-не, я тему не попутал - через недельку ниже будет уже с вокалом, это во-первых, а во-вторых, это все равно не инструментальное произведение, а инструментальный вариант песни)

СТРЕЛА ЦАРЕВНЫ-ЛЯГУШКИ

Полная инструментовка (на месте голоса певицы - рояль) (около 50 мб - аудио не сжато, вав)
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/2020/strela-imstr.wav
Минусовка (рояль выкинут) - для тех, кто захочет спеть
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/2020/strela-minus.wav

Текст: (текст петь на месте, где в первом файле играет рояль)

Припев: Ой, подружки, мои подружки,
Лишь вам признаюсь, лишь вам скажу :
У царевны, у той лягушки
Стрелу взяла я и ворожу.
1.
Я хочу принца из светлой сказки,
Чтоб всё на месте, и белый конь
За мной приехал чтоб без подсказки
И взял с собою в прекрасный сон.

Припев: Ой, подружки, мои подружки,
Лишь вам признаюсь, лишь вам скажу :
У царевны, у той лягушки
Стрелу взяла я и ворожу.
2.
Где ты, любимый, зачем не едешь,
Зачем тоскую я у окна ?
Ну что ж, любимый, ну что ты медлишь,
Уж двадцать вёсен я всё одна.

Припев - инструментальный проход (нет слов)

Припев: Ой, подружки, мои подружки,
Лишь вам признаюсь, лишь вам скажу :
У царевны, у той лягушки
Стрелу взяла я и ворожу.

Куплет (мотив куплета) - играет синтезатор (без слов)

Припев: Ой, подружки, мои подружки,
Лишь вам признаюсь, лишь вам скажу :
У царевны, у той лягушки
Стрелу взяла я и ворожу.
3.
А принца нету, а принц не едет.
А жизнь несётся, дрожит стрела.
И дождик льётся, и солнце светит,
Лишь бы надежда не умерла.

----------


## Архимаг

И да, пардон, совсем не подумал - какие мне файлы скинул гитарист, такие я и выложил, а они же не сжатые...
Вот ссылки на сжатые мр3 (320)

Полная инструментовка (на месте голоса певицы - рояль) (около 50 мб - аудио не сжато, вав)
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/2020/strela-imstr.mp3
Минусовка (рояль выкинут) - для тех, кто захочет спеть
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/2020/strela-minus.mp3

PS Но в мр3 почему-то громкость слегка гуляет, т.е. есть некая разница с хорошим несжатым.

----------


## Архимаг

Запись вокала произведена.
Я не уверен, что все песни альбома будет озвучивать одна и та же девушка... поэтому назвал Проект Белая Звезда.
Или Проект Жорэса де Кобордо.
Итак, Белая Звезда'21

Первая песня - Стрела царевны-лягушки
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/2020/whit...9;01strela.mp3

----------


## Архимаг

Теперь надо делать клип.
Сценарий у меня есть - начала как в сказке, принцу не понравились глупые претендентки (сколько будет дважды два? - Шесть!! - Почему - шесть???!!! - потому что когда я дважды хлопаю в ладоши, мне приносят шесть пирожных!), он пускает стрелу, а на поляне во время припева танцуют несколько девушек в национальной одежде. Первый куплет - Подъезжает принц на белом коне...
Второй куплет - на фоне деревенского домика, третий - на фоне городского пейзажа с небоскребами.

Снял... снял певицу на фоне зеленой стены - это такой прием, чтобы потом выкинуть зеленый фон и класть за певицей другое видео или фото.
Теперь надо делать клип... боюсь, пригласить столько массовки у меня просто денег нет, так что попробую нарисовать мультфильм :)

----------


## Архимаг

Ну что, пришло время второй песни альбома.
Сделана минусовка и демо (инструментальная версия).
Как и в прошлый раз, время на студии арендовано на неделю вперед (так как там нет свободного времени вот прямо сейчас)
Через неделю будет полная версия, с голосом.

Жорэс де Кобордо
*ПАРК ЗОЛОТОЙ*
.
Соч. 358 (1994 г.)
.
(Песня. Вокал – женский. Муз. в прилож.)

Припев : Этот парк золотой...
Мы гуляли с тобой
По шуршащей листве, 
По зелёной траве.
Что случилось с тобой ?
Мы не вместе, друй мой.
Нас не свяжет с тобой
Этот парк золотой.
Этот парк золотой –
Наша память с тобой :
Этот солнечный день,
И под липами тень.
Снова солнечный день,
Снова осень и тень.
Но не свяжет с тобой
Меня парк золотой.
.
1.По вечерам дорожки оживают.
По вечерам влюблённые гуляют.
По вечерам, и мы по вечерам
Свои минуты проводили там.
.
2.Шуршит листва, дорожки оживают,
Обнявшись, там влюблённые гуляют.
Шуршит листва, но не для нас с тобой.
Кружась, слетает лишь лист золотой.
.
3.Придёт весна, и парк позеленеет.
Придёт весна, и ветер вновь повеет.
Шумит листва, но не для нас с тобой.
     Тот вечер вспоминаю я весной.

Демо
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/2020/park-demo.mp3
Минусовка
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/2020/park-minus.mp3
PS Второй вариант демо
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/2020/park-demo2.mp3

----------


## Архимаг

Полная вокальная версия - поёт Белая звезда
(Медляк такой вот клубный )

http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/2020/whitestar21-02park.mp3

----------


## Архимаг

Ну и видеоклип!
Я за листья не платил - дерево само!!
Только-только певица спела "Кружась, слетает лист золотой" - и дерево начало засыпать певицу листьями!!!  :Yahoo:  :Taunt:

----------


## Архимаг

Скачать видеоклип:

QHD (2560х1440) (для довольно мощного компьютера и большого, больше 32", монитора 4к или QHD) - 1,4 гб
http://1h1g.ddns.net/video/WhiteStar...2park_1440.mp4

FHD (1920х1080) (для обычного компьютера или небольшого телевизора) - 565 мб
http://1h1g.ddns.net/video/WhiteStar...2park_1080.mp4

HD (1280х720) (для ноутбуков и слабых старых компьютеров) - 290 мб
http://1h1g.ddns.net/video/WhiteStar...02park_720.mp4

HD (1280х720) сильно сжатое для планшетов или смартфонов - 150 мб
http://1h1g.ddns.net/video/WhiteStar...park_smart.mp4

----------


## Архимаг

Вторая версия  - для карманных гаджетов (больше крупных планов)

----------


## Архимаг

Cкачать вторую версию клипа

FHD (для ноутбуков) - 562 мб
http://1h1g.ddns.net/video/WhiteStar...park2_1080.mp4

HD (для планшетов) - 200 мб
http://1h1g.ddns.net/video/WhiteStar...2park2_720.mp4

Для смартфонов - 107 мб
http://1h1g.ddns.net/video/WhiteStar...2park2_540.mp4

----------


## Архимаг

Видеоклип "Стрела царевны-лягушки" (легкая версия, то есть сценарий с принцем не полностью)

----------


## Архимаг

Небольшие правки и скачать:




QHD (2560x1440) 700 мб   (для больших телевизоров выше 60")[/size]
http://1h1g.ddns.net/video/WhiteStar...Strela1440.mp4

FHD (1920х1080) 300 мб   (для обычных средних компьютеров)[/size]
http://1h1g.ddns.net/video/WhiteStar...Strela1080.mp4

HD (1280x720)  100 мб   (для ноутбуков и планшетов)[/size]
http://1h1g.ddns.net/video/WhiteStar...-Strela720.mp4
Для смартфона  (960х540)  50 мб
http://1h1g.ddns.net/video/WhiteStar...-Strela540.mp4

----------


## Архимаг

Поехали дальше  :Yahoo: 

Белая Звезда'21. Третья песня - Солнечный зайчик

[spoiler]СОЛНЕЧНЫЙ ЗАЙЧИК
Соч. 378. (1997 г.)
.
Припев 
Зайчик,
Солнечный зайчик
Так резво скачет по стеклу.
Мальчик,
Мой милый мальчик,
Тебя я помню, но не люблю.
Зайчик,
Весёлый зайчик
Меня разбудит поутру.
Бантик,
Флюгера бантик
Всё сонно вертится по ветру.
.
1.
Была дождливая осень.
Смотрели стрелки на восемь.
И я одна под часами,
Свинцовыми небесами.
Была ненастная осень,
Завяли жёлтые розы.
И я ушла под прощальный
Дождика шёпот хрустальный.

Припев
Зайчик,
Солнечный зайчик
Так резво скачет по стеклу.
Мальчик,
Мой милый мальчик,
Тебя я помню, но не люблю.
Зайчик,
Весёлый зайчик
Меня разбудит поутру.
Бантик,
Флюгера бантик
Всё сонно вертится по ветру.

.
2.
Я вспоминаю ту осень,
Когда часы били восемь,
И как стояла одна я,
Была листва золотая.
Теперь ты ходишь за мною,
Но от тебя я не скрою,
Что всё я помню, что было,
И я тот день не забыла.[/spoiler]

Инструментальный вариант:
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/2020/whit...3zay_instr.mp3

Другой инструментальный вариант:
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/2020/whit...3zay_human.mp3

Минусовка для пения:
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/2020/whit...3zay_minus.mp3

----------


## Архимаг

Белая Звезда: Солнечный зайчик

Послушать
[Audio]http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/2020/whitestar21-03zay_2.mp3[/Audio]
Скачать
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/2020/whitestar21-03zay_2.mp3

----------


## Архимаг

Четвертая песня забракована и будет переделываться, в том числе вокал (исполнение)

*Проект Жорэса де Кобордо - Белая Звезда'21*
Пятая песня альбома - Голубая лента. Танго

Инструментальный вариант

http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/whitestar...lenta_istr.mp3

Создатель звуков:
Компьютер с параметрами: Процессор AMD ThreadRipper 1950Х (16 ядер, 32 потока)
Материнская плата со встроенным высококачественным звуком Долби 7.1: MSI X399 SLI Plus TR4, AMD X399
(Содержит топовый аудиоконтроллер Realtek Alc1220)
Блок питания: Seasonic ATX 850W FOCUS Plus SSR-850FX 80+ gold
Сверхскоростной SSD для системы и работы с любым многоканальным несжатым звуком и 4к видео: M.2 (PCI-E NVMe) 480Gb SSD Kingston KC1000 (SKC1000/480G), чтение 2700 МБ/с, запись 1600 Мб/сек, MLC
Рабочие HDD для проектов: несколько 6Tb SATA-III Toshiba (MD04ACA600)

Софт (программа):
Cubase 5 + комплект синтезаторов и баз звуковых сэмплов VST

Автор и исполнитель в Cubase - Жорэс де Кобордо

Аранжировка:
- стандартный ударный кит (два больших барабана, два средних барабана, 6 малых барабанов, 6 малых тарелок, тарелочка Краш и тарелочка медиум краш (сэмпл-генератор)
- акустическая бас-гитара  (сэмпл-генератор)
- труба (сэмпл-генератор)
- тромбон (сэмпл-генератор)
- соло-гитара с синтез-обработкой
- синтезатор "аккордеон"
- рояль с эхогенератором  (сэмпл-генератор)
- синтезатор "псевдо голос"

----------


## Архимаг

Проект Жорэса де Кобордо: Белая Звезда-21
Четвертая песня - Розы цветут

Текст [SPOILER]РОЗЫ ЦВЕТУТ
Соч. 372. (1996 г.)
(Песня. Вокал - женский. Ноты в прилож.)
Припев: Весною вновь цветут все эти розы,
Кружится вновь любовный серпантин.
И вероятно, неуместны слёзы,
Что мне тебя теперь уж не найти.
.
1. А ты ушёл бесследно и беззвучно,
Черкнув, что не вернёшься, не придёшь.
И только небо, только эти тучи,
Остался только непрестанный дождь.
.
Припев : Весною вновь цветут все эти розы,
Кружится вновь любовный серпантин.
И вероятно, неуместны слёзы,
Что мне тебя теперь уж не найти.

.
2. А я всё жду, наверно бесполезно,
Наверно надо снова жизнь начать.
Но только мне совсем, совсем мне непонятно,
В толпе как друга снова отыскать.
[/SPOILER]
Полная версия (поёт Анна Дмитриева)
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/whitestar...r21-04rozy.mp3
Инструментовка
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/whitestar...4rozy_istr.mp3
Минусовка
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/whitestar...rozy_minus.mp3

Проект Жорэса де Кобордо: Белая Звезда-21
Пятая песня - танго Голубая лента

[SPOILER]ГОЛУБАЯ ЛЕНТА
Соч. 112. (1977 г.)
(Песня. Танго. Ноты - в прилож.)
.
Спокойной речки голубая лента,
До горизонта вьётся лента эта.
.
Мы были вместе, это было летом,
И солнце в небе лилось ярким светом.
.
И мы стояли вместе над рекой,
Мне было очень хорошо с тобой.
.
.
Холодной речки голубая лента,
До горизонта вьётся лента эта.
.
Тепло от солнца, но теплее солнца,
Когда ты взглянешь, как магнит притянешь.
.
Спокойной речки голубая лента,
До горизонта вьётся лента эта.
.
.
Мы были вместе, это было летом,
И солнце в небе лилось ярким светом.
.
Прохлада с речки, на песочке щепки,
Но жарче печки поцелуй твой крепкий.
.
.
Мы были вместе, это было летом,
И солнце в небе лилось ярким светом.
.
И мы стояли вместе над рекой,
Мне было очень хорошо с тобой.
[/SPOILER]
Полная версия - поёт Анна Дмитриева
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/whitestar...1-05_lenta.mp3
Инструментальная версия
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/whitestar...enta_instr.mp3
Минусовка
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/whitestar...enta_minus.mp3

----------


## Архимаг

Проект Жорэса де Кобордо: Белая Звезда-21
*Шестая песня - Помнишь, где-то...*
(упс... вокал мужской по задумке, но поскольку у меня на 10 женских песен приходится одна с мужским вокалом - поленился искать артиста на один раз, пусть уж всё Анна Дмитриева поёт. Так что не удивляйтесь глаголу "нашёл", а не "нашла" и т.п. - исходный текст от мужского имени...)


Текст [spoiler]*ПОМНИШЬ, ГДЕ-ТО* 
Соч. 314. (1980 г.)
(Песня. Вокал - мужской. Ноты - в прилож.)
1.
Помнишь, где-то Было лето,
Солнце - жар и зной.
Было в ссоре С ветром море,
И плескал прибой.
Вдруг бездонных Глаз зелёных
Взгляд увидел я.
На тебя я, Не мигая,
Всё смотрел любя.
Припев :
Ты - как луч зари - как свет звезды,
Как самый тёплый свет !
Ты - как явь во сне - как песнь во мне,
Цветенье лучших лет.
Ты - и только ты, лишь только ты,
Никто, никто другой.
Ты - моя любовь - одна любовь,
Ты навсегда со мной.
2.
Приносился, Проносился
Шелест водных лыж.
И метался, И игрался
Зайчик солнца с крыш.
И выходишь, Вдруг выходишь,
Как возврат весны,
Ты такая Неземная
Из морской волны.
Припев тот же

3.
Помнишь, где-то Было лето,
Были мы с тобой.
Море пело И синело
И плескал прибой.
Может, помнишь, Иль не помнишь -
Помню только я ?
Что-то было, Ты любила -
Или только я ?
Припев тот же

4
Было лето - много света,
Радость и печаль.
Лето пело, Пролетело,
Тёплый свет - прощай !
И навеки Смежив веки
Как в бесцветном сне,
Словно таешь - Исчезаешь
Ты в морской волне.
.
Припева нет, инструментальный проход[/spoiler]
Полная версия (поёт Анна Дмитриева)

http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/whitestar...21-06_leto.mp3
Инструментовка
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/whitestar...leto-instr.mp3
Минусовка
http://1h1g.ddns.net/audio/whitestar...leto-minus.mp3

----------

